# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  История еды... или яда? Пищевые добавки.

## Irina

*История еды... или яда? Пищевые добавки придумали фальсификаторы продуктов*

Купить еду без пищевых добавок сегодня сложно. Красители, наполнители, консерванты и прочие «химикаты», обозначаемые буквой «Е» с цифрами, есть во всём. Откуда они только взялись на нашу голову?

Ответ на этот вопрос производителям-пищевикам не понравится. Ведь они любят нас уверять, что мы сами всегда использовали пищевые добавки. И в качестве примера традиционно приводят соль, сахар, соду и уксус. Пикантная деталь: только два последних вещества из этого списка включены в список добавок под номерами Е500 и Е260, а почти все остальные «Е», число которых около тысячи, встретить на нашей кухне почти невозможно.

*Горькая правда*

Их массовое использование начали фальсификаторы продуктов на рубеже XVIII — XIX веков, и только потом, спустя много-много лет, эта химия стала легальной. Не верите? Вы, конечно, знаете, что аппетитный вид еде часто придают красители. «Красный анилиновый краситель или кармин из кошенили (её делали из особых жучков. — Ред.) могут добавляться для улучшения цвета продуктов из рубленого мяса или фарша» — это цитата о методах подделки сосисок и прочих подобных продуктов из книги «Определение типичных примесей в продуктах», изданной ещё в 1907 г. в Нью-Йорке. Что с тех пор изменилось? Для примесей придумали более респектабельный термин — «пищевые добавки». Анилиновые краски как особо опасные запретили, а кошениль из «тараканов» (Е120) используют по-прежнему. Плюс появилась масса новых веществ, придающих колбасным изделиям «мясной» цвет вместо естественного серого.

Читаем старую книгу дальше: «Крахмал также добавляется в сосиски и другие подобные продукты». Здесь он используется как наполнитель — задерживает воду и, занимая приличный объём, вытесняет дорогое мясо. Всё это делает производство продукта дешевле, а сам он кажется съедобным. Таковы были цели первых фальсификаторов. А разве у нынешних производителей цели иные? Конечно, возможностей у них сегодня больше. Крахмал используют уже не простой, а модифицированный — он лучше ведёт себя в колбасных изделиях. Ему ещё помогают стабилизаторы, растительные белки и белки, сделанные из переработанных несъедобных частей животных и птицы. Все эти компоненты снижают цену и создают видимость мяса, то есть выполняют те же функции, что и наполнители у фальсификаторов в XIX веке. Кстати, им были уже известны и консерванты. А вот усилителями вкуса в виде глутамата натрия они не пользовались — его открыли только в начале XX в.

*Смерть в кастрюле*

— Трудно вспомнить хоть один продукт, который бы не фальсифицировали, — говорил немецко-английский химик Фредерик Аккум. В 1820 г. он выпустил первую книгу на эту тему с говорящим названием «Смерть в кастрюле». Масштабы фальсификации были огромными, а некоторые добавки (примеси) — реально опасными. Например, в конфеты для детей часто добавляли красители с медью и свинцом. Поговаривали, что у каждого производителя продуктов, как и у хирурга, есть своё кладбище.

Не будь недавнего скандала с токсичным меламином, который добавляли в детское питание в Китае, в это было бы трудно поверить. А между тем токсичнейший и канцерогенный формальдегид, образующийся из меламина, сначала фальсификаторы, а потом и пищевики много лет использовали как консервант. Более того, даже сейчас в России не запрещена добавка Е239 (гексаметилентетрамин), превращающаяся в формальдегид. Она используется как консервант для рыбы и икры.

Наладить контроль за продуктами попытались в конце XIX — начале XX в. И сразу выяснилось, что истр***ть фальсификат невозможно. Чиновникам пришлось договариваться с производителями, и многие примеси, используемые при подделке продуктов, вошли в их легальную рецептуру. Чтобы понять, в какой сложной атмосфере всё это происходило, приведём цитату из официального издания американского министерства сельского хозяйства «Некоторые виды примесей в продуктах и простые методы их обнаружения», вышедшего в 1906 г.: «Слово „отравитель“ означает человека, который преднамеренно изменяет продукт с намерением смертельного отравления или, по крайней мере, нанесения тяжёлого вреда здоровью. Мы даже на мгновение не допускаем, что какой-либо изготовитель пищи добавляет к своей продукции вещества, которые заведомо ему известны как вредные для здоровья». В переводе с дипломатического это означает, что опасных и даже смертельных пищевых добавок тогда было выше крыши.
Новейшая история

Более менее серьёзно добавки начали контролировать в 1950-е гг., когда в структуре ООН был создан международный Объединённый комитет экспертов ФАО и ВОЗ по пищевым добавкам. Но даже после этого опасные примеси продолжали использовать. Запретить их удавалось часто только после серийных отравлений и смертей. Самый знаменитый скандал связан с добавками, содержащими кобальт. Они делали пивную пену пышной и стойкой, а у пивоманов вызывали кардиомиопатию — тяжёлое поражение сердца, а иногда и смерть. Такие случаи были зафиксированы в 1964-1966 гг. в Бельгии, США и Канаде. Добавки быстро запретили.

О последнем скандале «Аргументы и факты» неоднократно писали. Он связан с шестью синтетическими красителями для конфет и других детских продуктов и напитков — они вызывают синдром гиперактивности. В Евросоюзе добавки не стали запрещать, а просто попросили производителей отказаться от них, изменив рецептуру продуктов. Это значит, что в Европе они будут продавать сладости, сделанные по новым рецептам, а продукцию с опасными красителями продолжат поставлять в те страны, где они не запрещены. Россия в их числе.

*Мифы о «Е»*

*Миф 1-й.* Они улучшают качество продуктов.
На самом деле может улучшаться только внешний вид продукта, а качество только страдает. В таких продуктах меньше полезных натуральных веществ, а вредных - больше.

*Миф 2-й.* Они делают продукт вкуснее.
Наоборот, натуральный вкус продукта, сделанного из хорошего сырья, лучше. Добавки лишь усиливают вкус, если главного компонента в продукте мало или он плохого качества.

*Миф 3-й.* Разрешённые добавки абсолютно безопасны.
Испытания добавок несовершенны, и многие из них считаются безвредными только условно - в минимальных дозах и при определённых условиях использования. Разрешены они лишь временно. По мере накопления новых данных их безопасность пересматривают, и некоторые добавки запрещают.

*Миф 4-й.* Без консервантов продукты будут опаснее, ими легко отравиться.
На самом деле они будут более свежими. Но производителям невыгодно поставлять продукты в продажу каждый день или каждую неделю. Особенно это касается крупных, глобальных компаний, которые работают на огромных территориях.

----------


## inna

Интервью о пищевых добавках с зав. кафедры общей гигиены БГМУ Натальей Бацуковой
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Читал об изобретении некой добавки которая способна из "чернила" сделать "марочное" вино. Но только по вкусу, а так это сплошная химия.
Создается впечатление, что можно практически любой продукт сделать используя только химические препараты "идентичные натуральным"

----------


## Sanych

А вся беда в нищите. Было б денег не мерено, брал бы настоящее и лучшее без всяких добавок и прочего г****.

----------


## Бонька

Я побывала на этом сайте oede.by
спасибо INNA , очень хороший сайт))) Советую всем, там расписано все, какие можно принимать, какие нет)) Советую всем . не пожалеете, это реально советы настоящих экспертов!!!!!!!

----------


## Sanych

Вот если ни от Инны ни от Боньки больше не будет сообщений в других темах, забаню обоих за такие подозрительные советы.

----------


## liftin

А я смотрел интересный документальный фильм о пищевых добавках. Страшно подумать чего только не добавляют в продукты что бы они лучше выглядели и подольше пролежали на прилавке, а о здоровье человека никто и не задумывается, кто заинтересовался может смотреть фильм

Среда обитания. Полезные добавки

----------


## Vera

> а продукцию с опасными красителями продолжат поставлять в те страны, где они не запрещены. Россия в их числе.


Вот сволочи.. других слов и не подберешь.

----------

